# Flatmaster drum sander



## charlie100 (Mar 11, 2009)

I saw a drum sander demonstrated at a wood working show that has the drum under the table and uses sand paper with velcro attachment. It looked good in the demo but I would like to know if anybody has any real world experience with this device. They sell kits to build your own or completed units.


----------



## jfs477 (Jan 16, 2009)

are you talking about the sand flea?


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Charlie,
I saw that same on at a show also. It was from a Canadian company, don't recall the name, but if you do a google search, it should come up. It did seem to work real slick, almost like a planer. Looked like it was a quality piece and well thought out.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## charlie100 (Mar 11, 2009)

*flatmaster*

I found my flyer from the show and the web address is www.stockroomsupply.com

I am just putting my shop together after a long time away from wood working. I am going to be building a work bench an thought that I might use a 24 or 30 inch version of this sander to flatten the top of the bench.

My experience with demos of this nature are that they look better on the demo floor than they work in the shop. 

Charlie100


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

I bought the Stockroom Supply kit (V Sander) and found it very simple to assemble and quite a bit less expensive than the Sand Flee. Of course, the Sand Flee is already assembled. 

As a sander, it works just as it did at the demo I saw at the WW show. 
I had a Performax that I hated. Sold it as soon as I built the V Sander.

As you may know, the Performax and others of that type are 
thicknessers. The V Sander, Sand Flee, etc. are not. You could look at them as planers (Performax) and, joiners (V Sander).


----------



## charlie100 (Mar 11, 2009)

*v sander*

Thanks for the information.

When you say jointer, do you think that you could use it to mill a board flat and square without the use of a jointer? I am trying to put off major equipment purchases for as long as possible.

Charlie100


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

For edges, I'd think that it would work as long as it's fairly flat like just from the saw. As a test, I flattened some rough walnut ,about 12X12 and, it took numerous passes. I'd only consider it for pieces to small to safely run over the jointer.
I was using the comaprison to illustrate the differences between the two types of sanders.


----------



## mpm1696 (Jan 22, 2008)

charlie100 said:


> I saw a drum sander demonstrated at a wood working show that has the drum under the table and uses sand paper with velcro attachment. It looked good in the demo but I would like to know if anybody has any real world experience with this device. They sell kits to build your own or completed units.



This thing? I'm also wondering if I should buy this V sander...


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

I really like the idea of this sander. I'm trying to get a machinist buddy of mine to fabricate the drum roller for me to cut the cost even further.


----------

